# My 55g



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

So this is what my 55g looks like 2mths later.... not much still but I like it so far  










These are the residents:
Gold Gourami









Blue 3 Spot Gourami









Kissing Gourami









And my always hiding Pleco (best pics I could manage)


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nice gouramis man. I have a blue and an opaline one. i'll try to snap a few pics. they hide out alot though.


----------



## aquatic_rookie (Jul 30, 2007)

I am getting an opaline gourami today!! I saw it yesterday and loved it  mine dont have any hiding places so they are always just floating around! I love how mellow they are.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Those fish are gorgeous i wish i had a big enough tank for gouramis.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gouramis are awesome


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice tank, however personally I hate coloured gravel.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking good. I have that same fake stump in my 55 gal. It has become a commune, everyone hangs out in it together.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the simplicity of it all


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice aquarium. Very colorfull.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

post is 3 months old...:chair:


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

justintrask said:


> post is 3 months old...:chair:


Whats the harm in bumping a thread 3 months old?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

well its more the fact that we havnt seen that member here since then. 3 months isnt too bad, but try not to go too much farther back then that unless there is something helpful to add to it


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Oops ...


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i'll allow it this time 

not that i have any say in allowing it or not


----------

